# [S]uche gutes BMX



## MaceZ (2. Dezember 2011)

Hey ich suche ein BMX fÃ¼r einen Freund .
Er ist ein Einsteiger .
Ich kenne mich zwar gut aus , aber er will unbedingt ein schwarzes Komplettbike haben , da sein Budget nicht fÃ¼r ein gutes Custom Bike reicht ...

Budget liegt bei : 600 â¬

Hoffe ihr kennt gute , ich finde nur welche die irgendwelchen Schnickschnack haben ...

Er sagt es soll keine farbigen Felgen haben und keine Aufschrift , wenn dann ablÃ¶sbare Sticker ...

Pedalen und Griffe kÃ¶nnen farbig sein (Lila oder Blau) ...

Das Forum hab ich schon durchstÃ¶bert aber nichts gefunden , deshalb suche ich es so 

Hoffe auf Antwort !


----------



## Priest0r (2. Dezember 2011)

muss es denn (bis auf die von dir genannten griffe/pedale) wirklich 100% schwarz sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille4 (2. Dezember 2011)

Bike Kaufen ... umlackieren (lassen) fertig ... 

anders wirds schwer ewas zu findne :/


----------



## RISE (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das stimmt. Es gibt kaum mehr einfarbige KomplettrÃ¤der. Vielleicht wÃ¤r das United x Etnies Supreme was? Das kommt nah dran, liegt allerdings auch 79â¬ Ã¼ber dem Budget.


----------



## __Felix__ (5. Dezember 2011)

Wobei die "farbigen" Räder wie die von WTP technisch besser wären, und farblich sehen die Teilweise auch klasse aus


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Dezember 2011)

Was gibts an dem United technisch zu bemängeln?
Mir fällt nichts auf!


----------



## __Felix__ (12. Dezember 2011)

Mein 2009er hatte nach 2 Monaten eine Total zerfetze Hinterradnabe, Rahmen gerissen und die Gabel verbogen. Was mit den neuen ist weiß ich nicht, aber es ist kein Geheimnis das WTP einfach die Besten Kompletträder macht.


----------



## Ikonoklast (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber wie gesagt dein 2009er. Die anderen Marken haben gut aufgeholt ab der Mittelklasse.


----------



## __Felix__ (16. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt auch wieder, das United sieht auch sehr gut aus, sowohl äußerlich als auch von den Teilen


----------



## petersq0n (17. Dezember 2011)

Kollege hat sich vor einem Monat das Mirraco No. 7 gekauft, ist full CroMo und liegt preislichbei 450â¬, Parano hat es zur zeit sogar fÃ¼r 330â¬ drin!

Die Aufkleber kann man alle ohne Probleme abmachen, also ist dann wirklich komplett clean. Das einige was noch farbig ist, ist die Vorderradnabe in GrÃ¼n und das Bremskabel ebenfalls in grÃ¼n. 
Und weiÃes Kettenblatt + weiÃe Kette!

Schaus dir mal an, die Parts sind auch recht gut. Und er hat bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mit dem Rad. Und wenn du es dir bzw. dein Kumpel fÃ¼r 330 holst hat er noch Geld Ã¼brig um eventuelle Parts zu tauschen 
Und fÃ¼r einen Einsteiger reicht das Bike auf jeden fall. Und selbst wenn er extrem schnell lernt undauch mal ein par AirÂ´s ins Flat ziehen sollte, hÃ¤llt der Rahmen auch stand.----->full CroMo


Greetz


----------



## KleinMTB (21. Dezember 2011)

Hast du was passendes gefunden?  Wenn ja was hast du dir für ein Bike geholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noishi (21. Dezember 2011)

Die Wahl von meinem Freund fiel auf das Premium Broadway 2011.
Wie findet ihr das ?


----------

